# Is Windows 7 Better Than Xp?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

looking to upgrade laptop and having a better resolution screen is a must! so, in addition to operating system, what should I look for in screen info? processor? I know our Intel Man will jump in and I am waiting!

and no, a Mac isn't in the picture!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I personally would stay with XP. I actually installed it on my mother's new laptop because Windows 7 was just as much trouble as Vista that was on my laptop. I would stay with an intel processor, and look for at least 2 gigabytes of ram. Go for at least 120 gigabyte hard drive, and either a dvd burner or even a blu-ray player.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

On a new system, you can have Windows 7 or Windows 7. XP is on life-support from Microsoft (which will become apparent as you see fewer patches, etc.).

I have been running Win7 since it was in beta and is clearly their best OS yet. I have had no issues and it has been rock solid (in fact, I just sleep my system at night and only reboot it about once a week). Any new hardware you get will be able to easily handle it (I actually have it running on a 5+ year old system and it does quite well). Anything new you buy will have 3+ GB of memory and a large hard drive (undoubtedly bigger than you will need).

Most systems nowadays with more than 3 GB of memory will likely include the 64 bit version of Win7 (you've been running 32 bit on XP, most likely). The 64 bit version will let you use more than 3.5 GB of memory. I have seen several systems in the stores with 6 GB of memory or more. You can still run your 32 bit apps under the 64 bit OS with no problems (I have seen no issues so far). If you use wifi, make sure you get a system with b/g/n wireless (N is the newest standard).

I would not worry about Win7 and look more at the features/functionality you want from the hardware. I'm a Dell guy, myself (I work for the company, too, so I'm a bit biased).

Just find one you like and I think you'll be very pleased with the new features of Win7. I would definitely make sure you get the Home Premium version (most new mainstream systems include this already).

Good luck in your search...new computer time is always exciting for me...but then, I'm a geek!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> looking to upgrade laptop and having a better resolution screen is a must! so, in addition to operating system, what should I look for in screen info? processor? I know our Intel Man will jump in and I am waiting!
> 
> and no, a Mac isn't in the picture!


Well, that seems kind of like shooting yourself in the foot, and then asking how far a walk it is to the hospital!

Having years and years of experience with both, I would recommend buying a Mac and then adding either Windows 7 or XP to it, running through either Boot Camp or Parallels. That way you have the best of both worlds, as you can switch between the Mac O/S and Windows O/S at the click of a mouse. I will also say without reservation that - personally - I have yet to see a regular PC that runs Windows as fast as my Mac will. I'm sure they are out there, but I haven't seen them. And if screen resolution is important, nobody will top the Mac.

I'm just saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and no, a Mac isn't in the picture!


Sad, with all the posts you've made about having computer problems a Mac might really help you avoid all those problems in the future. But, you've made your mind up so I can't really offer an advice except get a good Anti-Virus, Anti-Malware and Firewall.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Go see my post under:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28877&view=getnewpost

Also a good link to price computers:
http://www.pricewatch.com/

Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

You might wanna look at theis page also:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765

I would absolutely go to a 64 bit OS so you can use more than 4 gig of RAM, and go with a Intel dual core processor. The KB above is applicable to most OS's out there.
If I was buying I'd go with a >2.2GHZ Dual Core w/ 4gig ram with room for expansion, and >300gig HD, Windows 7 64bit Pro., and Wireless "N"
Eric

I just found this it's a good deal:
http://www.officedep...creen-Notebook/


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I have used Win 7 even though two of my computers are XP and my netbook is Linux. Win 7 is very stable and has better security than XP. As far as a Mac, they are good computers but they have their own problems, are more expensive than Window computers and if your use to Windows, there is a learning curve to using them. As far as what to look for, that depends on what you want to do with it. For a laptop, make sure it has an Intel Core 2 processor, new tech. Get at least 2 gig memory, more if you can like 3 or 4 gigs. As far a hard drive, standard now is 250 or 320 gig. Screen size depends on what you want to do with the computer. If you are looking for something portable and light, you are looking at a 13" or 14" screen. A good all around size screen is a 15.4". Look for something that will handle HD. As far as a Blueray disk drive, they run ~$200 extra, so to me in a laptop they are too expensive. Another thing to look for is a large battery. Personally, I have been looking at getting a desktop replacement to use in the OB with a 17" of 18" screen that support 1080p with a core 2 quad or even an i5 or i7 processor and 4 gig memory along with blueray. One of these will set you back $800 - $1400. I was looking at the Hp Pavilion Dv8t ($1300) on Hp.com and then saw it at Best Buy and it really looked great. Dell has several good deals, just upgrade the processor and screen on most of them. Hope this helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> .... - personally - I have yet to see a regular PC that runs Windows as fast as my Mac will. I'm sure they are out there,


Come on over Doug....I will show you the light. No way your Mac can out perform my systems....no way!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> On a new system, you can have Windows 7 or Windows 7. XP is on life-support from Microsoft (which will become apparent as you see fewer patches, etc.).
> 
> I have been running Win7 since it was in beta and is clearly their best OS yet. I have had no issues and it has been rock solid (in fact, I just sleep my system at night and only reboot it about once a week). Any new hardware you get will be able to easily handle it (I actually have it running on a 5+ year old system and it does quite well). Anything new you buy will have 3+ GB of memory and a large hard drive (undoubtedly bigger than you will need).
> 
> ...


BTW...with Win 7 you also get a free version of Windows XP. You need to turn on Virtualization in the computer's BIOS and then download the FREE version of XP from Microsoft. Works GREAT!!!! ...did I mention is was free?

I have 10 of my 13 PC's moved to Win 7. They are all ROCK solid. The other 3 are servers and I simply don't want to rebuilt them at this point.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .... - personally - I have yet to see a regular PC that runs Windows as fast as my Mac will. I'm sure they are out there,


Come on over Doug....I will show you the light. No way your Mac can out perform my systems....no way!








[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Just Add Dirt said:


> You might wanna look at theis page also:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765
> 
> I would absolutely go to a 64 bit OS so you can use more than 4 gig of RAM, and go with a Intel dual core processor. The KB above is applicable to most OS's out there.
> ...


who is MSI? Does that matter as much as what is inside?


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Jeez, am I the only one who doesn't have a problem with Vista? Maybe it's because I struggled with ME for a year an know what a really crappy operating system is. The only issue I have had with Vista is some of the updates mess things up, so I manually install them one at a time which can be a pain. I really liked XP, but was assured by Microsoft when Vista came out that the beta testing had worked out all the bugs and there would not be another ME fiasco. While this is true, outside of better graphics and more features that are okay but not necessary, I didn't see Vista as an improvement over XP, and a lot of programs were not compatible with Vista which was a pain. Like anything else, though, it's a learning curve and takes a while to tweak out the system, but I am now used to Vista and can't see taking a chance with 7.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I want to upgrade my laptop. We use it alot at home, in addition to the desktop, and we take it when we go out of town. I want to be able to more quickly edit my pictures and want better screen resolution. I hear the word HD alot now for laptops.

I currently have HP Pavillion Dv 6700 and it has been great but I get very impatient when it comes to playing with pictures and I hate the resolution so won't do much editing on it, I wait til we get home and use my desktop. So, I am laptop shopping!
The only info I find for the monitor on my laptop is :

Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family [Display adapter] (2x)
LPL LP154WX4-TLC8 [Monitor] (15.4"vis)

I used Belarc advisor to find all the info on my laptop. What should I be looking for in screen resolution/monitor info?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Come on over Doug....I will show you the light. No way your Mac can out perform my systems....no way!


Well, yeah Jim... Intel guy... Access to the newest cutting edge equipment ever dreamed of... I would hope they are faster!

What I am saying, is that on a more 'pedestrian' level, the Apple Macs make one heck of a fast PC. In fact, I know of a number of architectural and engineering firms that run Windows exclusively on Macs for their CAD workstations. Simply because they are faster and offer better graphics. To me, the ability to switch back and forth between the two operating systems is the real appeal. I can do all my personal work in my preferred environment (Mac), and also am able to run Windows applications when work demands it. Both with a very high level of performance, and on one computer. Any PC's out there that do that out of the box?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

if I ever got a Mac I'd have go to PDX's for lessons or to Wolfwood's! Lol! I am afraid to learn something new, little patience, and bad memory could cause BigMac problems!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This thread is as bad as a Dodge-Ford-Chevy thread.

I work in a world where there are no macs as they do not seem to be set up to operate/program industrial PLC systems. I guess I will be a Intel/PC guy for a long time to come.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> This thread is as bad as a Dodge-Ford-Chevy thread.


Nah, cause I really don't care what other people use. I use XP by and Mac by night. Now when I'm asked for computer help I can say, oops sorry I use a Mac... can't help you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, man, Steve!... Now you have done it!
Didn't you sign the secrecy agreement when you bought your Mac? Now everybody will know the real reason we love our Macs so much.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I want to upgrade my laptop. We use it alot at home, in addition to the desktop, and we take it when we go out of town. I want to be able to more quickly edit my pictures and want better screen resolution. I hear the word HD alot now for laptops.
> 
> I currently have HP Pavillion Dv 6700 and it has been great but I get very impatient when it comes to playing with pictures and I hate the resolution so won't do much editing on it, I wait til we get home and use my desktop. So, I am laptop shopping!
> The only info I find for the monitor on my laptop is :
> ...


The 965 Express Chipset is the "Brains" behind the CPU. The 965 is almost 4 generations behind, so I'm not surprised you are seeing some performance issues.

I would recommend you hold out until later in Jan to purchase a new laptop.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Any PC's out there that do that out of the box?


...nope, but that is why Bill owns 90% of the market and Steve only 10%.

I think MAC clearly would have won and perhaps Microsoft wouldn't have been what they are today, if Steve had allowed OEM's to build/develop on the Apple platforms.

Now that Apple is an Intel house, I'm happy with either brand. (but still love to jab at the MAC followers)

Now, just try to wrestle my iPhone from me and you're gonna be in for a long battle.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Win7 is MS's best OS yet. Hands down. If you want to run XP apps, do as OC says but be sure you get a laptop with a cpu that can do virtualization (pretty much any newer cpu can).

Regarding MacOS - if Apple would truly open their OS (so you don't have to hackintosh) so that I could buy a copy and load it up on this pc I built for myself, I would grab a copy tomorrow. Until that happens, it is XP and Win7 for me. Disclaimer - I worked for Apple many, many years ago so I have a "soft spot" for the company.

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any PC's out there that do that out of the box?


...nope, but that is why Bill owns 90% of the market and Steve only 10%.

I think MAC clearly would have won and perhaps Microsoft wouldn't have been what they are today, if Steve had allowed OEM's to build/develop on the Apple platforms.

[/quote]

QFT.

-CC


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I am not sure where it is but there is a version of OS X that will run on a PC SEE: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/20/macosx_on_a_pc/ 
http://osx86.thefreesuite.com/

Or you can install Vista, or Win 7 in it's own partition ad have a dual or even triple boot system. 1) OS XP + 1) OS Vista or Win 7
You can Install Linux http://www.linux.org/ and Windows on the same machine

<BTW> Doug, Win 7 64 bit is campatable with most 32bit software! I even have my choice of running the X86 version or the 64bit version of the same program if it is available in both formats; IE 8 for example.
but you're right, there are some programs that just won't work; see my link in this thread for the migration tool.

I think Gates finally got it right.

Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You might wanna look at theis page also:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765
> 
> I would absolutely go to a 64 bit OS so you can use more than 4 gig of RAM, and go with a Intel dual core processor. The KB above is applicable to most OS's out there.
> ...


who is MSI? Does that matter as much as what is inside?








[/quote]

I've built systems with MSI Motherboards but never seen a MSI laptop; Look it up on toms hardware guide or on cnet's guide. MSI MB are OK not the best but not the worst either.. I would buy it if I needed a laptop <BTW>, here's another 10% off making it $450: http://www.couponmountain.com/stats/redir.php?c=&m=49&p=270550

Eric


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Come on over Doug....I will show you the light. No way your Mac can out perform my systems....no way!


Well, yeah Jim... Intel guy... Access to the newest cutting edge equipment ever dreamed of... I would hope they are faster!

What I am saying, is that on a more 'pedestrian' level, the Apple Macs make one heck of a fast PC. In fact, I know of a number of architectural and engineering firms that run Windows exclusively on Macs for their CAD workstations. Simply because they are faster and offer better graphics. To me, the ability to switch back and forth between the two operating systems is the real appeal. I can do all my personal work in my preferred environment (Mac), and also am able to run Windows applications when work demands it. Both with a very high level of performance, and on one computer. Any PC's out there that do that out of the box?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I do it with my old Dell desktop switching between XP, Win 7, and Linux. I find Linux the fastest, then XP and right close by is 7. As far as a Mac, yes I agree that they are fast, offer great graphics (always did) and on certain things, runs circles around most Win/Intel boxes. But, most of us don't need anything more than something basic that we are familiar with. I use a Dell netbook with Linux and only 4 gig on a SSD. Can't do much but it does what I want it to do and that is to get on the internet, be very portable and I can research the Bible and write my sermons at work easily. I think though that by choosing the right setup on a computer, whether you use Win 7, Snow Leopard, or Linux, you can have a blazing fast computer that will do anything. Thankfully, Microsoft did a lot of work on 7 to make it light weight just as Apple did with their latest. And as a last aside, the only reason that I could not virtualize Snow Leopard on my Win/Tel machine is that Apple makes a closed system and does not allow this type of thing whereas Windows is an open system that is separated from the machine, and that is another reason that I chose to stick with Windows and Linux, I have choices that I can make and I can update my machine anytime I want with out having to buy a new one.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to an apple store and give a mac laptop a try. You'll be pleasantly surprised how easy they are to navigate and for photos and graphics they are top notch. We have both in our house and everyone goes for the mac.

I like our pc but the mac is just nicer to use IMO.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> You might wanna look at theis page also:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765
> 
> I would absolutely go to a 64 bit OS so you can use more than 4 gig of RAM, and go with a Intel dual core processor. The KB above is applicable to most OS's out there.
> ...


who is MSI? Does that matter as much as what is inside?








[/quote]

I've built systems with MSI Motherboards but never seen a MSI laptop; Look it up on toms hardware guide or on cnet's guide. MSI MB are OK not the best but not the worst either.. I would buy it if I needed a laptop <BTW>, here's another 10% off making it $450: http://www.couponmou...=&m=49&p=270550

Eric
[/quote]

Here's another one, this one is an Acer which is a pretty good brand:
http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=5311061&sku=A180-15620&SRCCODE=COMEM454C&cm_mmc=Email-_-Main-_-COMEM454-_-email


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Any PC's out there that do that out of the box?


...nope, but that is why Bill owns 90% of the market and Steve only 10%.

I think MAC clearly would have won and perhaps Microsoft wouldn't have been what they are today, if Steve had allowed OEM's to build/develop on the Apple platforms.[/quote]

And therein lies the Macintosh Paradox...

Much of the reason that the Mac is as stable and bullet-proof as it is, is because Apple maintained such absolute control over the environment. While OEM vendors were going every which way on the Windows side, constantly trying to get that competitive edge by cheating just a little bit on the hardware standards here, and fudging a bit on the software rules there, Apple developed all it's hardware and software in-house, and under strict control. The result being that everything worked. Plug-and-Play was just what it promised, and there were no worries when buying software over whether you had a compatible graphics card and such.

The flip side, of course, was that by shutting out the rest of the PC world, Apple doomed itself to a life of being a specialized niche player. Sometimes there is a high price to be paid for swimming against the tide. An interesting side bar to this, is that years ago Apple decided to open it's doors to the rest of the PC world (too little, too late many say), and it almost killed the company. It was only after Apple pulled back into its own business model that the brand really started to thrive.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Any PC's out there that do that out of the box?


...nope, but that is why Bill owns 90% of the market and Steve only 10%.

I think MAC clearly would have won and perhaps Microsoft wouldn't have been what they are today, if Steve had allowed OEM's to build/develop on the Apple platforms.[/quote]

And therein lies the Macintosh Paradox...

Much of the reason that the Mac is as stable and bullet-proof as it is, is because Apple maintained such absolute control over the environment. While OEM vendors were going every which way on the Windows side, constantly trying to get that competitive edge by cheating just a little bit on the hardware standards here, and fudging a bit on the software rules there, Apple developed all it's hardware and software in-house, and under strict control. The result being that everything worked. Plug-and-Play was just what it promised, and there were no worries when buying software over whether you had a compatible graphics card and such.

The flip side, of course, was that by shutting out the rest of the PC world, Apple doomed itself to a life of being a specialized niche player. Sometimes there is a high price to be paid for swimming against the tide. An interesting side bar to this, is that years ago Apple decided to open it's doors to the rest of the PC world (too little, too late many say), and it almost killed the company. It was only after Apple pulled back into its own business model that the brand really started to thrive.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

This is just a bit of reminiscing and also off topic so apologies in advance.

I attribute it less to the perceived concept of stability than I do to the last few years of Sculley then Spindler - Amelio. I got to see plenty of both hardware and software problems and believe me, they did have their own share (comparing marketshare, percent-wise) of hardware and software problems. Funny story - I took plenty of verbal harassment when working for Apple from the dos crowd when as a campus-based student rep. It was comically ironic because at the time, I had a screamin' 40mhz AMD 386 dos machine at home. Wing Commander and X-Wing Tie Fighter rocked socks on that machine. I saw plenty of issues during my tenure both as an employee and when I worked for EDS supporting what was at the time, Apple's largest corporate customer. That also means that my perspective is not the typical users' perspective as well. Jobs' return along with his unix based OS brought them to where they are now (OSX is good because Unix is good). Part of me still wants to call it NeXT OS. At the office we have several engineers who just love OSX and two even have Macbooks they use "off the clock". I pray Mr. Jobs' health stays good. Apple is good for the industry and by that I mean competition is good for the industry. Intel that goes for your vertical too.

-CC


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Maybe a Poll would be in order: PC W/XP, VISTA or WIN7 32bit, PC W/XP, VISTA or WIN7 64bit Vs: MAC OS10; Who's using what and rate satisfaction.
Eric


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> You might wanna look at theis page also:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946765
> 
> I would absolutely go to a 64 bit OS so you can use more than 4 gig of RAM, and go with a Intel dual core processor. The KB above is applicable to most OS's out there.
> ...


who is MSI? Does that matter as much as what is inside?








[/quote]

I've built systems with MSI Motherboards but never seen a MSI laptop; Look it up on toms hardware guide or on cnet's guide. MSI MB are OK not the best but not the worst either.. I would buy it if I needed a laptop <BTW>, here's another 10% off making it $450: http://www.couponmou...=&m=49&p=270550

Eric
[/quote]

Here's another one, this one is an Acer which is a pretty good brand:
http://www.compusa.c...OMEM454-_-email
[/quote]

Here's another one, this one is a Toshiba: for $449
http://www.dealcatcher.com/laptops/toshiba-satellite-l515-s4960-notebook-14-2-10ghz-3gb-320gb-windows-7


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

PDX_Doug said:


> looking to upgrade laptop and having a better resolution screen is a must! so, in addition to operating system, what should I look for in screen info? processor? I know our Intel Man will jump in and I am waiting!
> 
> and no, a Mac isn't in the picture!


Well, that seems kind of like shooting yourself in the foot, and then asking how far a walk it is to the hospital!

Having years and years of experience with both, I would recommend buying a Mac and then adding either Windows 7 or XP to it, running through either Boot Camp or Parallels. That way you have the best of both worlds, as you can switch between the Mac O/S and Windows O/S at the click of a mouse. I will also say without reservation that - personally - I have yet to see a regular PC that runs Windows as fast as my Mac will. I'm sure they are out there, but I haven't seen them. And if screen resolution is important, nobody will top the Mac.

I'm just saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

X10


----------

